

Pit - a way to manage git repositories on Windows - manojlds
https://github.com/manojlds/Pit

======
facorreia
I don't get it. Is this so I can write "pcd -Name Repo" instead of "cd
\projects\repo"?

~~~
manojlds
You can change into a repo by using its name:

pcd RepoName

instead of the path.

People might keep their repos - for work, pet projects etc in different
locations.

Also, I am hoping to add more feature to Pit. For example, gc git:\repo will
out the README for the project. I want to use standard Powershell cmdlers to
set git config properties etc.

